# Pete Duffin's memorial placed on the Oriskany



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

As many of you may remember, Pete Duffin died while diving the Oriskany last October. If you are interested in seeing it, we placed a memorial plaque on the forward vertical section of the island facing the bow. It is behind the forward gun turret and to starboard of the fireman helmet. 

Pete's wife Angela designed the stainless steel plaque. There is a very nice turtle attached that his son-in-law Cameron made.

Send me a PM if you need additional directions.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

We saw it this weekend, I woundered who that was.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

In Memory of:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a pic that my wife Anna took on Thursday.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

That is awesome. I do not wish for this anytime soon, but when I pass, I think I want my ashes mixed in concrete or something for some kind of memorial reef.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Great tribute.


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Great picture......great tribute...


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

That is really a nice tribute to a diver. Love the turtle.


----------

